# HELP - What to do with visiting friends



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Hi

Two of my very good friends (married couple) will be visiting me in a few weeks alongwith their 8 month old daughter. I've planned a few things to fill their week but these primarily require one or the other of my friends to sit out and watch the baby.

I'm struggling to think of activities we can all do together. We will of course do Brunch and hope to fit in a road trip to Oman to see the sights and maybe have a picnic. But not sure what else...

Any ideas/suggestions would be appreciated. Also, any hints and tips on where to go in Oman would be great!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

In dubai, heres a few ideas.

Book into a restaurant overlooking the dubai fountain. Good hour or two there, with a giant mall to wander round after, or pubs close by to relax at.

Fabric souq, Bur Dubai. Favorite of all tourist bringing families, with some nice restaurants, and a 1 hour dhow cruise up and down the creek costing about 100dhs for all of you.

Fishing.

Desert safari, about 150-200 dhs per person. 

There are quite a few things to do when you thionk about it.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, Bigjimbo

Yea, I've booked a few of the more active activities such as safari, skydive, quad-biking and surfing but these aren't really baby-friendly.

I'm looking at various restaurants today for dinners etc - probably the burj khalifa and some others. I never thought of the dhow cruise, that's a good idea - will look into that.

It's one of those things where you see and think of loads of ideas and get inspiration to do things at random times but then when it comes to remembering them for an event, your mind goes blank! lol


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Al Ain Zoo is a good day out but maybe at 8 Months the little one is too young to fully appreciate it?


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

If you have not already got a copy ,the entertainer would pay for itself as well as providing some ideas.

Welcome | The Entertainer


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

The family's from England too?

If they're alright with a few hours' driving and perhaps camping with the baby? ...then you've got loads of choices.

Hatta pools and wadi bashing and bathing in wadi pools (there's a few to choose from) would be different for them. Jebel Shams is 8 degrees recent weekend but the mountains are another great experience.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are going wadi bashing, see if you can rent a baby seat for the car. Also, do the safari companies allow babies? What about a trip up Burj Khalifa? Picnic on the beach? Stroll around Madinat and coffee/lunch/drinks/dinner (or whatever) in one of the many outlets by the waterway.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

BBQ at zabeel park? just throwing it out there


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Or Beach Park, Creek Park, Safa Park, Mamzar Park 


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Musandam in Oman is great and you can do a snorkeling trip and see dolphins,you can switch of watching the baby.


----------

